# Image on boot screen



## Dakotah Miskus (Oct 16, 2014)

Does anybody know how to add an image to the boot screen like a Mac? Instead of the normal scrolling lines of text I would like to see a more appealing boot screen. 

Please help.


----------



## EmeraldBot (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm not sure if this is entirely what you're looking for, but... https://www.FreeBSD.org/doc/handbook/boot-splash.html


----------



## da1 (Oct 17, 2014)

https://wiki.freebsd.org/SummerOfCode2014/Bootsplash


----------

